# 4212 Dust collection



## CAPT DAVE (Jan 23, 2010)

I have purchased a Porter Cable 4212 dovetail jig and I was wondering what to use for dust collection, they have attachments for the 16" & omni jig but can't find anything for the 4212. Would the Rockler style work?
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Capt Dave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave 

Just use the one that came with your router, it will suck up 95% of the chips and dust..


=======



CAPT DAVE said:


> I have purchased a Porter Cable 4212 dovetail jig and I was wondering what to use for dust collection, they have attachments for the 16" & omni jig but can't find anything for the 4212. Would the Rockler style work?
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Capt Dave


----------



## CAPT DAVE (Jan 23, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Just use the one that came with your router, it will suck up 95% of the chips and dust..
> 
> ...


I' am sorry I forgot to mention that my router does not have any dust collection on it (Ryobi RE180PL1).

Capt Dave


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

CAPT DAVE said:


> I' am sorry I forgot to mention that my router does not have any dust collection on it (Ryobi RE180PL1).
> 
> Capt Dave


Hi Dave, I doubt the Rockler one will work but not completely positive. The dust collector is installed integral with the clamp for the pins boards. I've got the Rockler setup so if you want any info about it let me know.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

You can send off for one , and make a bracket to hold it on your router I'm sure..
Done that many times..but not for the Ryobi but routers are routers..I once used a business card holder at one time to make one for the PC router.. 

Ryobi RE1803BK Parts List and Diagram : eReplacementParts.com
Ryobi Router Parts : eReplacementParts.com

=======



CAPT DAVE said:


> I' am sorry I forgot to mention that my router does not have any dust collection on it (Ryobi RE180PL1).
> 
> Capt Dave


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi
When you make dovertail or fingers, all the dust is going under the sole of the router, this is where I collect them with this collector in plywood shop made with an iron bar and a few tips of plywood
The bar is glued to the hot glue


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Daniel

I'm so glad you braved the language barrier. You come up with some very interesting ideas.

Je suis si heureux vous avez bravé la barrière linguistique. Vous proposez quelques idées très intéressantes.

BTW, for anyone not knowing how to do make shift translations, highlight the text and right click. A translate option appears with a subfile from which to choose the language combination. 
Incidentally, on my computer it offers a series of language pairs. However, although they are not listed at this point, there are several other languages once you get to the window showing the translation. If you are stuck on a translation language, just accept one of the initially offered ones and let it take you to the translation window then use the dropdown menu to get the language you really want. Why all the options don't show with the initial right click, I don't know.

Machine translations used to be ridiculous, but they are getting much better and are certainly usually enough to gain an understanding of a foreign text, even if you wouldn't succeed to pass any examinations with them !

Русские деревянные работники, где вы? (Russian wood workers, where are you ?)

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Santé (Jan 14, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Daniel
> 
> I'm so glad you braved the language barrier. You come up with some very interesting ideas.
> 
> ...


This do not work on my computer but with Google and the litle english that i know we can understand (i hope !) And thank for all


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Needed to do some blinds today and finally got around to shooting some pictures of my solution for controlling the dust of a PC 42xx jig.

Can't make claim to the concept, by any means, but the setup works fairly well.
I had some scraps of aluminum, plexiglas, T track and an old aluminum fence that came with another machine. I did purchase the universal dust port.

The setup breaks down for storage, the "platform" slides in/out/up/down for easy all around adjustment and the thickness limits of the jig are unencumbered. 

The photo of the floor is the mess left after cutting 3/4" stock for four drawers.
The setup could use some more tweaking to be more dust efficient but when I got it to this stage I was tired of messin' with it and needed to put it to work.


----------



## mrjofus1959 (Feb 28, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but I just wanted to say THANKS to Tom for the pictures of your dust collection solution. I just used a 4212 for the first time to cut half-blinds for 10 drawer boxes made from 15mm baltic birch. I was standing in a pile by the time I was done so I was determined to come up with a solution before my next batch of drawers. This is similar to what I was thinking so now that I've seen Tom's pix I know this can be done!!!


----------



## DeclanJustin (Mar 10, 2012)

I have chosen up a porter cable dovetail jig 4212 yesterday and was wondering what to use for dust collection. I found hoods for the 16" model but not for the 12", any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------

